# FreeNAS und Windows 7: Zugriffsprobleme



## milesdavis (12. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe heute mein Eigenbau-NAS in Betrieb genommen mit FreeNAS als Betriebssystem. Es ist Linux-basierend.
Jetzt geht es um Freigaben für die Windows-PCs (4x7, 1xVista - sollte aber keine Rolle spielen, wichtig ist Windows oder nicht) in unserem Haushalt.

Das mache ich mit CIFS-Freigaben.
Die offizielle Doku gibts nur in Englisch, ist hier: Windows (CIFS) Shares - Freenas

Die Sprache ist jetzt nicht das Problem, sondern die Freigaben an sich.
Eine einfache Freigabe als Gastkonto, wo jeder Schreib- und Lesezugriff hat, bekomme ich hin - das ist dann der gemeinsame Familienordner.

Es sieht so aus:

Benutzer:
Mutter
Vater
Bruder
ich

alle in der Gruppe "Familie"

Jeder hat einen eigenen gleichnamigen PRIVATEN Ordner. Dazu gibt es einen Ordner für alle (s. o.), der funktioniert!

Jetzt habe ich für jeden User ein Passwort angelegt. Wenn ich nun über den Windows Explorer den jeweiligen privaten Ordner als Netzlaufwerk hinzufügen, oder einfach so mir den Inhalt ansehen will, kommt eben die Anmeldemaske:

Doch hier verweigert mir FreeNAS den Zugang.

Das dumme ist, dass ich selbst mir ein PW vergeben habe, aber mein Windows-PC, sprich der Host, gar kein PW hat, nur eben einen Benutzernamen: Mein Name.

Kann ich diesen sogenannten "Local User Access" auch MIT PASSWORT einsetzen, obwohl der HOST-PC kein Anmeldepasswort hat? Wenn ich nämlich "unter anderem Namen anmelden" wähle, klappt das auch nicht.

Gibt es Alternativen? 


mfg milesdavis


----------



## Magic12345 (12. November 2012)

In Windows musst Du jedem Account fest ein Passwort zuweisen und dieses auch bei FreeNAS eingeben, dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## milesdavis (12. November 2012)

Ich habe gelesen, dass Benutzername und Passwort in Windows und FreeNAS gleich sein sollen.
Jetzt haben meine Eltern auf ihrem gemeinsamen PC im Büro kein Passwort. Und ich auf meinem PC auch nicht. Nur auf meinem Notebook.

Kann ich das trotzdem lösen?


----------



## Muetze (12. November 2012)

Magic12345 schrieb:


> In Windows musst Du jedem Account fest ein Passwort zuweisen und dieses auch bei FreeNAS eingeben, dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.


 
erstamal ist der eingerichtete User am NAS wichtig, der wird hier auf auch abgefragt. Ob der lokale User am Rechner so heißt oder mit oder ohne Passwort eingerichtet ist hier erstmal egal.

oder willst du am Ende Userabhängig die Profile NASseitig ablegen so das sich jeder an jeden Rechner anmelden kann?

Falls es ersteres ist kannst du das ganze auch unter der Systemsteuerung -> Anmeldeinfomationen -> Windows Tresor  die Anmeldeinformationen hinterlegen dann verbindet er unter dem User immer so.

wo hier dein eigentliches Problem liegt versteh ich noch nicht ganz, passen deine Rechte der Ordner zu den Benutzern auf dem NAS und tippst das richtige Passwort zum Benutzernamen ein unter Windows muss das gehen.




> Ich habe gelesen, dass Benutzername und Passwort in Windows und FreeNAS gleich sein sollen.
> Jetzt haben meine Eltern auf ihrem gemeinsamen PC im Büro kein Passwort.  Und ich auf meinem PC auch nicht. Nur auf meinem Notebook.
> 
> Kann ich das trotzdem lösen?



siehe Oben können Sie müssen Sie aber nicht, abgefragt wird der User über den verbunden werden soll eh immer


----------



## milesdavis (12. November 2012)

Also die Lösung war tatsächlich die mit dem Tresor unter Windows! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Muetze (13. November 2012)

ja Moment amoi, cifs setzt das nicht zwingend voraus, fungiert den dein NAS als Domänencontroller? Unterschiedliche Workshops sind hierfür eigentlich auch uninteressant.

Faktisch ist Cifs eh nur ein aufgebohrtes smb-Protokoll das eben auch mit Shares arbeitet

schreib doch bitte mal was du genau wie vor hast und vorallen wie und was du bis jetzt getan hast dann versuchen wir hier mal das beste, aber im Moment steig ich ned durch was du willst und was du bis jetzt getan hast.



Ja Perfekt wenns geht


----------



## milesdavis (15. November 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalso:

1. Wir sind zu viert in der Familie und jeder soll einen durch Benutzername und Passwort geschützten eigenen Speicherplatz auf dem NAS haben. Dazu noch einen Shared-Ordner, frei zugänglich für alle, wo jeder Schreib- und Leserechte hat.

2. Zwei Personen teilen sich einen PC (natürlich aber 2 Benutzer)

3. Nur einer der vier Personen hat auch auf seinem PC ein Passwort

Was ich getan habe:
1) Plattenplatz durch geteilt in 5 Teile
2) 4 Benutzer angelegt mit Passwort. Dazu einen Gastbenutzer.
3) Diese insgesamt 5 User (inkl. Gast) gehören der Gruppe "Familie" an.
4) Den Benutzer die entsprechenden Heimverzeichnisse zugewiesen inkl. selbigen Rechten
5) 5 CIFS-Freigaben erstellt
6) In Windows: Da Benutzername und Passwort der User nicht denen auf den Windows-PCs entsprechen, habe ich diese im Windows-Tresor (so nennt sich das bei Win7) in der Systemsteuerung hinterlegt.
7) Unter Windows jeweils 2 Netzlaufwerke eingebunden: Das private Verzeichnis und das "Familienverzeichnis".

=> Um aber die Dinge zu testen, habe ich erstmal nur mich als Familienmitglied angelegt. Die anderen 3 werde ich anlegen, sobald es funktioniert, da ja meine Einstellungen sowieso analog zu den anderen 3 sind. Dann muss ich beim Testen nicht ständig die Arbeit 4x machen.


Alles das hat funktioniert bis....

...ja bis ich mal für 2-3 Stunden weg bin und ich wieder kam. Mein PC und das NAS ließ ich an. Normalerweise geht mein Rechner in den Energiesparmodus nach 1 Stunde etwa und das war aber diesmal nicht der Fall. Er war ganz aus und als ich ihn erneut anschaltete, kam die Meldung, dass der PC nicht ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde usw. Das DOS-Fenster mit der Boot-Auswahl "Abgesicherter Modus" usw. kam da. Ich hab den PC dann "normal" starten lassen. 
Ich konnte auch sonst nichts feststellen, warum das passiert war. Allerdings konnte ich mich nun nicht mehr mit meinem privaten NAS-Netzlaufwerk verbinden. Der quasi öffentliche Familienordner wurde ordnungsgemäß eingebunden und ich konnte darin auch Schreiben und Löschen. Nur eben mein eigenes Netzlaufwerk nicht. "Einige Netzlaufwerke konnten nicht wiederhergestellt werden." war die erste Meldung nach dem Booten.
Da muss wohl was bei der Übergabe von Benutzername und Passwort schiefgelaufen sein. Doch was? Ein Neustart von Windows und dem NAS hat nichts genutzt. Was nun?


----------



## Muetze (20. November 2012)

Okey manchmal spinnt der tresor bei mir reicht ein deaktiviere der nic und wieder aktivieren der betroffenen computer.

Alternativ verbind doch mal die netzlaufwerke unter den den ensprechenenden usern. Kannst das übern ehem. Arbeitsplatz netzlaufwerke verbinden musst hier quasi //nas/cifs-freigabe angeben dann hacken bei userauthetificiation nötig um share zu verbinden fertig.
Wenns ned geht probiers mal über die cmd und netuse...

Das dein rechner abgeschmiert ist hat mit dem nas aber nixx zutun.


----------



## milesdavis (20. November 2012)

Muetze schrieb:


> Okey manchmal spinnt der tresor bei mir reicht ein deaktiviere der nic und wieder aktivieren der betroffenen computer.


 Was ist nic??



Muetze schrieb:


> Das dein rechner abgeschmiert ist hat mit dem nas aber nixx zutun.



Ist mir klar.


----------



## Muetze (20. November 2012)

Network interface card -> netzwerkkarte 
Bei mir bugt die netzwerkerkennung unter win 7 auch manchmal alles geht qußer den NAS-shares


----------



## milesdavis (21. August 2013)

Um den Thread mal abzuschließen:

Ich habe jetzt erstmal eine einzige CIFS-Freigabe mit dem User "guest". Das heißt, jeder hat Schreib- und Leserechte.
Letztlich ist das NAS ja nicht öffentlich zugänglich.

Das reicht mir erst einmal.

Ich warte erst auf die Version 9.1.x und schaue dann, ob ich mich noch mal daran wage.


----------

